# CX Nano Pro vs Nano XR



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone shoot both of these shafts? They seem very similar, however they have a decent size price difference. Opinions?

Personally, I have not shot either of the shafts, but am considering them and would like to hear from others, especially the difference between the nano pro and the nano xr. 

What are the outside diameters compared to X10's and ACEs? It seem like the weight is close to X10 which is good IMO. They are parallel shafts correct?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I tested the prototypes for both, and have shot production shafts for both now since 2007. 

XR is similar in a lot of ways to ACE. Similar diameter, price, and performance. Nano Pro is the alternative to the X10, and is equal, or smaller in diameter than a comparable X10 and falls between the X10 and ACE in weight, which I really like. 

They are parallel shafts. 

One thing to remember is that because they are parallel, high performance all-carbon shafts, they have a stiffer dynamic spine than a tapered X10 or ACE. So you will use a weaker dynamic spine Nano XR or Nano Pro than you would an ACE or X10. So don't make the mistake of comparing a 500 X10 to a 500 Nano Pro. They are not for the same bow. You will use about .050-070 weaker spine in a Nano than you would either ACE or X10.

One final thought - I've shot all my personal best outdoor scores and set the Texas State Field record in my first attempt, this year, with the Nano Pro. In addition, the final shot to clinch the gold medal in the men's Olympic team competition in London was made with a Nano Pro. So now, the nano pro has been used to achieve a compound outdoor world championship (Dietmar Trillus) and an Olympic gold medal (Michele Frangilli).

John


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Any idea what Beiter in/out nock would be used with a Nano XR shaft at 830 spine?

My best,

Tom


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent post John. Thank you.

I seem to also remember people reporting that they are getting 12 good shooting shafts per dozen with the nano's , unlike other counterparts. Do you also find that to be the norm?

Currently, I am using a 380 X10, 90 grain point, 1 3/4" spin wing, would that equate to a 450 Nano Pro?

Thanks, and Merry Christmas.
Bob


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i was given a set(12) of the XRs by my korean coach when they first came out and they were very good..

i was however looking for somewhat lighter arrows to reach 70M and 90M easily with 37# on my fingers and finally changed to the mckinneyIIs which were more fitted for my purpose..

they became my indoor arrows..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

massman said:


> Any idea what Beiter in/out nock would be used with a Nano XR shaft at 830 spine?
> 
> My best,
> 
> Tom


Tom, I'm not aware of an in/out nock for the XR. Out nocks, sure. Pin-out and pin nocks, yes. But not in/outs.

I am using Beiter 5.0 out nocks on my NP450's. 

Bob, you're probably looking at a 400 with 120 grain points or a 450 with 90 grainers.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

John,

I assume you havn't shot the McKinney II's or perhaps do you have experience with a student? For me the differance between the Nano XR's and the McKinney II's would be 28 grains. 280 grns for Nano's & 252 for Mckinney's. At 70 & 90 meters that may make a BIG difference. Any comments regarding Mc Kinney II's versus Nano XR's?

Tom


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys, where are the arrow charts for Nano series? All I see on the target chart is:

Legend:
CXL = CXL™ Pro MAX = Maxima Blue Streak® Select LJ = LineJammer® XJ = X-Jammer™-27
PT = Predator II SD = Speed Demon XB = X-Buster™

Is there a different target chart that I missed?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, I shot the McKinney II's. Great arrow for those who need the speed. I don't however, and prefer a little heavier arrow with a smaller diameter. But there is no other arrow that can do what the McKinney II does, and it's the best arrow for a lot of folks who can't reach their distances otherwise, or who shoot field, etc.

Bob, right after CX released their Nano Pro, I created a chart for recurve shooters that was published in the Lancaster catalog. I think that was 2008. Anyway, they got away from that chart and went back to their "formula." I hate it. I wish they had a dedicated spine selection chart for recurves, but they don't anymore (unless you have a 2008 Lancaster catalog laying around). Maybe once they get more recurve shooters using their Nano's, they will. Who knows.

John


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Bob Furman said:


> Hey guys, where are the arrow charts for Nano series? All I see on the target chart is:
> 
> Legend:
> CXL = CXL™ Pro MAX = Maxima Blue Streak® Select LJ = LineJammer® XJ = X-Jammer™-27
> ...


They are in the "Field Target" chart for some strange reason. The weight of Carbon One 600s and Carbon One 550s is about the same as the corresponding Nanos, so you could probably decide on a spine with Carbon Ones and switch to nano pros. That worked for my daughters Carbon One 900 to Nano Pro 900 upgrade -- the Nanos worked out of the box but going by the chart are two whole spines too soft, even after using the IRS style adjustment form.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

It seems when looking for points and such for the NANO XR's in Lancaster, they stock only the steel points. They do not stock the stainless steel points. For McKenny II's they do not stock any points or pins. I assume you use someone elses? 

Perhaps ACE points & pins for the McKenny II's? Can you order points direct for Carbon Express for the Nano XR's?

Tom


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tom, 

MKIIs use ACE points and pins. Or G nocks. 

And the dynamic spine of my NANO XR630s are very similar to MKII 650s when similar arrow lengths and points and weight at the nock end are used. In the wind I give the edge to the NANOs. The MKIIs will be 40 grains lighter and will group 10-11 rings higher on a 122cm target at 70m. 

Dynamically XR630s, MKII 650s, ACE570s are very similar. X10 600s are definitely dynamically spined weaker than the other 3. Probably x10 550s are closer. I have not shot CX NANO Pros, so no opinion from me.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

massman said:


> It seems when looking for points and such for the NANO XR's in Lancaster, they stock only the steel points. They do not stock the stainless steel points. For McKenny II's they do not stock any points or pins. I assume you use someone elses?
> 
> Perhaps ACE points & pins for the McKenny II's? Can you order points direct for Carbon Express for the Nano XR's?
> 
> Tom


For me, one of the main selling points for the Nano XR's is tool steel points. They will not bend like the stainless points will.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, there are only tool steel or stainless for the XR. No carbon steel. And I agree, the tool steel points are incredible. They're either straight or broken, and they are almost impossible to break.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I just got some tool steel points, I'm hoping for no more bent points when hitting another point that's been "left over."


----------

